# My new Adana Dewlaps



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Some Pictures of My new Adana Dewlaps i received today


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful birds, You'll have lots of fun watching them


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

look gorgeous, have fun!!


----------



## richaboujaoude (Mar 14, 2012)

if you are selling them. i will buy them. my e mail, [email protected]. please let me know. thx


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful birds! Where did u buy tht cage?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

richaboujaoude said:


> if you are selling them. i will buy them. my e mail, [email protected]. please let me know. thx


I was really thinking hard yesterday if i wanted to keep them, or sell them. but i decided to keep them.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

polo963 said:


> Beautiful birds! Where did u buy tht cage?


thanks, I got it from my girlfriend & never asked her where she got it from.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

nice pigeon...but i barely know about this breed....what is their specialty?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

They are from turkey & its rare breed here in USA . They were bred for their fast diving when come down . It's best to fly 3 males together they perform better.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Does she keep pigeons to?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

polo963 said:


> Does she keep pigeons to?


lol no, i bought her a pair of parakeets i think she got it from her parents who have cats.


----------

